# Hagen Elite 50W heaters - Question



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Got myself a new 50W heater this weekend. I got a Hagen Elite brand, since I've got a couple different sizes of them already, and I'm happy with them.

Anyhow, the thing that made me wonder is that there's two different Elite 50W heaters... One's called "Mini 50W heater" (which is smaller), and there's a longer 50W heater as well. Does anyone know what the difference is? I noticed the larger one actually as the temp numbers on it, and the mini is just a +- dial. But is there any advantage to having a longer heater?

I chose the mini, because it was smaller...

Mini:
http://www.strictlypetsupplies.com/_015561107495-Hagen-Elite-Mini-Submersible-Heater-50

Non-mini:
http://www.strictlypetsupplies.com/_015561107501-Hagen-Elite-Pre-set-Heater-50


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i do not see a bid difference..other than size(one is 15cm the other is 22cm) and the suggested tank size(one is up to 10g the other 15g)...maybe the smaller one takes longer to heat up the water?

mini
http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=110&PROD_ID=01007490011001

normal
http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=110&PROD_ID=01007500011001


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I noticed the suggested tank size was different... Very interesting...


----------

